# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Kalidoscope : ScanLine en Assembleur [Sources]

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Kalidoscope : ScanLine en Assembleur.

Petite dmo pour montrer le principe d'utilisation de TBitMap.ScanLine.



Ce programme montre aussi un exemple simple de thread auxiliaire afin de rendre fluide une animation sans avoir recours  DoubleBuffered qui ralentit normment les animations.

L'utilisation de GetTickCount permet d'avoir une vitesse d'animation  peu prs constante suivant les PC.



Pour pallier au fait que les aperus ne sont que des images fixes... Voici la version compile du programme : source0069.exe.zip [200Ko].

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

